# Initial OB Ultrasound



## bauguste77 (Nov 14, 2007)

Goodmorning, 

When confirming a pregnancy, should the initial ultrasound be 76856 or 76801? 

I was made to understand that if we are confirming the pregnancy 76856 should be used first.  Once it's been determined then we can use 76801.  Help anyone?   Thank you. 


Barbara Auguste, CPC


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 14, 2007)

The physician needs to "confirm" the patient is pregnant, therefor will not use an OB ultra sound until this has been done.  I use 76856 with a missed period dx.  Once the pregnancy has been confirmed use an OB ultra sound for future visits.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 2, 2008)

But shouldn't you code the ultrasound according to what is found?  If there is a pregnancy, it is therefore an ultrasound of a pregnant uterus and can no longer be considered "non-obstetrical".


----------

